# Problemas con Reloj Digital en Protoboard.



## manuel0195 (Jun 4, 2011)

Estoy utilizando las compuertas 7490 ( contador ), 7447 ( decodificador) y el 555 ( astable) y los Displays de 7 segmentos anodo común. 

Lo que sucede es lo siguiente  conseguí un diagrama de un reloj digital con estas compuertas y lo pude armar en el liviwire, pero lo que sucede es que no me funciona en le protoboard cuando lo armo no me funciona para nada, y en el livewire si funciona solo que las horas no estas bien configuradas  pero los minutos y los segundos corren perfecto y en el protoboard me funciona malisimo. 


Lo único que me salen en le protoboard es una letra a  luego unos números incompletos y solo da como 5 cambios , cuando debería estar dando 10 es decir de 0 - 9. 

Por Favor necesito su ayuda.


----------



## zXTury (Jun 4, 2011)

estas poniendo resistencias antes de cada segmento del display? recuerda que dentro de los displays hay leds o algo asi.. y estos requieren de sus resistencias


----------



## manuel0195 (Jun 4, 2011)

zXTury dijo:


> estas poniendo resistencias antes de cada segmento del display? recuerda que dentro de los displays hay leds o algo asi.. y estos requieren de sus resistencias




Si no fuere así en que afectaría esto.


----------



## zXTury (Jun 4, 2011)

> Cada segmento (y el punto) es un LED como cualquier otro. Debido a esto la corriente media que se debe aplicar es de 15 mA. Dependiendo de la lógica que estemos empleando debemos utilizar una resistencia por cada entrada y así no forzar el dispositivo:
> 
> Lógica TTL (5 volt): 220
> 
> ...


el poner resistencias a los leds y/o displays es una regla sagrada para mi, ya que muchas veces los circuitos no funcionan de manera correcta si no se ponen dichas resistencias..

por otro lado, estas conectando LT, BI/RBO y RB a VCC? ya que en tu simulacion no veo que hagas eso..


----------



## manuel0195 (Jun 4, 2011)

zXTury dijo:


> el poner resistencias a los leds y/o displays es una regla sagrada para mi, ya que muchas veces los circuitos no funcionan de manera correcta si no se ponen dichas resistencias..
> 
> por otro lado, estas conectando LT, BI/RBO y RB a VCC? ya que en tu simulacion no veo que hagas eso..



En el programa no las utilise y me funciono , pero en el protoboard lo hice con resistencias de 470 Ω y tambien sin ellas y de igual forma no me funciono.


----------



## zXTury (Jun 4, 2011)

y respecto a los tres pines conectados a VCC?


----------



## manuel0195 (Jun 4, 2011)

zXTury dijo:


> y respecto a los tres pines conectados a[VCC/QUOTE]
> 
> ¿Cuales ? Los común y el punto decimal.
> 
> ...


----------



## zXTury (Jun 4, 2011)

mm el punto no debe de ir conectado si no quieres y si.. los comunes tambien llevan resistencia..

respecto a los pines me refiero a LT, BI/BRO y RB de tu 7447 deben ir conectados a VCC


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola manuel0195

Hay varias cosas por mejorar en tu circuito.
No son necesarias las compuertas AND entre un contador (7490) y otro.
Con que conectes el BIT 8(11) del contador anterior al Clock(14) Del siguiente con eso basta.
En cambio para el contador de las decenas de segundo y de minuto si son necesarias para que solo cuenten hasta 60.

Es necesario saber si tu reloj sería de modo 12 Hrs. o 24 Hrs. Para sugerirte como arreglar los contadores de las horas.

Por lo pronto te sugiero que vayas por partes: primero asegúrate de que el 555 funcione correctamente. Puedes notar que el LED que tienes a su salida(3) parpadea ?. una de las resistencias de 680Ohms sobra, esta es la que está del PIN 3 al positivo de la batería.
Es muy probable que la caída de voltaje en el LED y la resistencia de 680 Ohms no dejen que sea lo suficientemente alta como para que el contador sienta un uno, por lo tanto este no cuenta.

Veo que en tu circuito tienes una batería de 9V. Pero los contadores 74LS90 y los Decodificadores 74LS47 con qué voltaje los estás polarizando ?. ten en cuenta que estos utilizan una fuente de 5V.

En el circuito no tienes las resistencias limitadoras de corriente entre los decodificadores 74LS47 y los Display’s.
El valor de estas resistencias, una por cada segmento, se calculan de acuerdo al voltaje aplicado al común de ellos y la corriente que requieren los segmentos para encender.
Estas resistencias solo son necesarias para no quemar el Display o el decodificador.

Las entradas LT(3), BI(5) de los 74LS47 deben ser conectados al positivo de la fuente de alimentación.
Esto se debe hacer si no estás utilizando esas entradas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuel0195 (Jun 5, 2011)

> Es necesario saber si tu reloj sería de modo 12 Hrs. o 24 Hrs. Para sugerirte como arreglar los contadores de las horas.



Quiero hacer lo de 24 horas. 

Veo que en tu circuito tienes una batería de 9V. Pero los contadores 74LS90 y los Decodificadores 74LS47 con qué voltaje los estás polarizando ?.

Solo en la simulacion tiene 9 voltios pero en el proto board lo alimento con una batería de 3.7 voltios de las que tiene los celulares. ¿ Es muy poca la alimentación ?




> Por lo pronto te sugiero que vayas por partes: primero asegúrate de que el 555 funcione correctamente. Puedes notar que el LED que tienes a su salida(3) parpadea ?



Si el 555 funciona bien no tiene problemas. 



> Las entradas LT(3), BI(5) de los 74LS47 deben ser conectados al positivo de la fuente de alimentación. Esto se debe hacer si no estás utilizando esas entradas.
> 
> No lo he intentado.



Ayúdame por favor por que tengo que entregar este circuito mañana en la mañana en la escuela.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola manuel0195

Al circuito adjunto le hacen falta las resistencias entre los decodificadores y los Display’s.
Del circuito con el 555 agrégalo al que te adjunto y conecta la salida de esta a la entrada del reloj llamada Clock.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuel0195 (Jun 5, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola manuel0195
> 
> Al circuito adjunto le hacen falta las resistencias entre los decodificadores y los Display’s.
> Del circuito con el 555 agrégalo al que te adjunto y conecta la salida de esta a la entrada del reloj llamada Clock.
> ...




Tengo un problema con los decodificadores 7447, lo que pasa es que no me funcionan bien al parecer por que estaba probando hace un rato en la casa de un compañero los descodificadores ,  yo estaba configurando las entradas  de los decodificadores conectándolas a negativo, y los resultados que me tiraba el display erran erróneos. 

Yo utilize resistencias en cada entrada de los display, para ver si era por eso que no me funcionaba y como quiera no me funcionaban bien. 

Probé como 7 o 8 7447 y ninguna me funcionaba completamente bien , por ejemplo cuando debía tirar un dos en el display me salia unos cuantos leds prendidos pero no formaban ningún numero. Cual seria el problema ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola manuel0195

No entiendo lo que quieres decir en el primer párrafo de tu mensaje.
Dices que los decodificadores los conectas a negativo. Para qué ?.

Estás trabajando en tu simulador o con circuitos reales ?.
Debes tener en cuanta varias cosas:
1 polarizar los decodificadores. Pin 16 al Vcc(5V), Pin 8 a Tierra negativo de la fuente de alimentación.
Las salidas hacia los segmentos son:
Segmento a PIN 13.
Segmento b PIN 12.
Segmento c PIN 11.
Segmento d PIN 10.
Segmento e PIN 9.
Segmento f PIN 15
Segmento g PIN 14

Las entradas para que aparezca un número en el Display son:
A PIN 7, Valor 1.
B PIN 1. Valor 2.
C PIN 2. Valor 4.
D PIN 6. Valor 8.
Sumando los valores de los que sean ciertos(altos) se obtiene el número que debe verse en el Display.
Si ninguno es cierto debe encender cero en el Display.
Debes conectar estas entradas ya sea al Vcc o a tierra. “Desconectado” no lo interpreta bien el 7447.

Las entradas de control del 7447 son:
LT Lamp Test PIN 3 Debe estar a tierra para que no afecte.
RBI Ripple Blanking Input PIN 5  Debe estar a tierra para que no afecte.

Ahora Has pruebas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zXTury (Jun 6, 2011)

mejor a la salida de los 7490 fijate si te esta dando los datos correctos pero en BCD si es asi, por lo menos ya sabemos que tiene que ver con tus 7447 o los displays


----------



## manuel0195 (Jun 11, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola manuel0195
> 
> No entiendo lo que quieres decir en el primer párrafo de tu mensaje.
> Dices que los decodificadores los conectas a negativo. Para qué ?.
> ...





Ya amigo olvidalo ya entregue el reloj muchas gracias que Dios te multiplique este favor.  GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA


----------

